

GNURoot: GNU/Linux for non-rooted Android devices - ezequiel-garzon
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=champion.gnuroot

======
ezequiel-garzon
Have you guys checked this out? It's completely amazing to finally invoke GNU
utilities (cal!), ipython et al from your Android phone. I made my small
donation and hope it improves over time.

